# iPad mini retina 64 gigas



## benout (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un ipad mini retina 64 gigas pour un anniversaire qui ne peut pas attendre l'arrivée du mini 3 la semaine prochaine.

Est ce qu'il est possible de trouver le mini 2 (premier retina) en stock à Paris encore ? Il n'est plus référence sur les sites marchands (frac, darty, apple...) mais le trouve-t-on en destockage quelque part ?

Merci d'avance si vous avez de l'info !

B.


----------



## doupold (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Regardes sur le site de macway.
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/28...vec-ecran-retina-wi-fi-64go-gris-sideral.html
Bonne chance!


----------



## adixya (18 Octobre 2014)

Sur le refurb il y a des 64 et 128 Go.


----------



## benout (19 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour votre aide. Je l'ai finalement trouvé encore référencé et en stock chez CDISCOUNT...http://www.cdiscount.com/search/10/ipad+mini+retina.html#_his_

qui fait d'ailleurs de belles remises sur cette ancienne gamme !

Bonne journée


----------

